
Tesla (TSLA) announces Q4 and 2016 results: Model 3 on track for July - electriclove
https://electrek.co/2017/02/22/tesla-tsla-q4-financial-results/
======
65827
Is this weird corporatist worship site actually a legitimate source?

~~~
xiphias
If every big corporation would be like Tesla, the world would be different. So
yeah, just the fact that somebody loves it doesn't make it bad in itself.

